# Philippines ferry sinks MV Thomas Aquinas



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Ferry sinks after collision with a cargo ship 800 persons on board. Ferry sinks with in 30 mins
see=http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23729996


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver.sm.today.03:14.rehillines ferry sinks.mv.thomas Aquinas.i tried your link no response.will you post more detail later.ie.passengers.did they get off ok.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

This vessel is "St. Thomas of Aquinas", one of the larger Philippine ferries, I think it was on Mindanao-Cebu-Manila service. Ex "Superferry 2" of WG&A, now operated by ****** Navigation Co. under the "2Go" brand. Let's hope more survivors are found. The other vessel in the collision is "Sulpicio Express 7", a small geared container ship on inter-island service. It's owners have figured in many of the Philippines worst maritime disasters - "Dona Paz" etc etc.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23729996

Try the above


----------

